# Anybody in AL or GA??



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

A note was posted last week on our Newf List requesting help getting a dog from Gautier MS to Atlanta GA.

That area isn't known for Newfs ... so there are few "Newf people" there, so a call went out for help.

Right now, there is someone willing to drive him from Gautier MS to Greenville AL, then my son (who lives in Montgomery) will pick him up in Greenville and drive him to LaGrange GA, where the new foster family will pick him up and drive him home. They live about 129 miles East of Atlanta. So...the route is covered....BUT with only three people driving, they're each driving almost 170 miles one way.

So I was wondering if there's anyone here who could help out with a transport to help lighten the load a bit?

Here's the email regarding the Newf, Herby. There's a link with photos attached. He's 9 mos old, 30" at the shoulder, and weighs 125 lbs (a big boy who will be bigger!! LOL)

You can either contact Deb whose phone number is in the email below, or PM me and I'll have her call you.

Thanks for reading!!

Donna



> Hi folks,
> 
> SENC rescue desperately needs your help. We have an almost 9 month old Newfie boy down in Gautier, MS (about 50 miles from Mobile, AL) that we need to get up to the Atlanta, GA area for fostering. That is a huge 'dead zone' for us and why I'm writing this. I know the folks on this list have come through, time and again, to help with rescues and I'm hoping we have some listers between Mobile and Atlanta that can help us now. As I said, Herby will be 9 months old on 12 Dec, is approximately 125 pounds and about 30 inches tall...so he's a pretty good sized boy...and very sweet. Here is a link to some pictures and info: http://www.feather-windfarm.com/herby.htm
> If you can help us at all, please e-mail me off list or feel free to contact me at 864-639-7728. Thank you all in advance.
> ...


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

Wish I could hlep but I don't think this beauty would make it to his foster home with me as his driver. More likely he would end up in coastal SC.  Such a beautfiul fella.


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

Donna...do you know what day this transport will be????

I will need to know that before I can help. I live just north of Mobile off
I-65....Greenville is only a hour away from me.

Again, it will all depend on the day...this is my busy time at work.

Oh my, Herby is beautiful.

Charlotte
(MotherHen)
Wilson & Rocky


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Ardeagold said:


> A note was posted last week on our Newf List requesting help getting a dog from Gautier MS to Atlanta GA.
> 
> That area isn't known for Newfs ... so there are few "Newf people" there, so a call went out for help.
> 
> ...


i think I am pretty close to the route about and feeling great PM with details of what they need. You know me ayour three I can't quarantee he will get there. ROFL


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

It's way to far from me.I am at Huntsville,AL Good luck.Your are doing a wonderful job.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

> Donna...do you know what day this transport will be????
> 
> I will need to know that before I can help. I live just north of Mobile off
> I-65....Greenville is only a hour away from me.
> ...


Right now it's scheduled for this coming Saturday, the 13th.

Let me know! It would be wonderful if you could help. I sent you a PM.



> i think I am pretty close to the route about and feeling great PM with details of what they need. You know me ayour three I can't quarantee he will get there. ROFL
> Reply With Quote


Hooch .... ahem ... my "three" are FIVE. LOL

We have Mira, Molly, Addie (rehome to us in 05), Chance (from Adopt a Golden Atlanta in 06), and Cole (the big baby).

Once Jeff (my son) gets to LaGrange, he hands Herby over to the foster family. He doesn't want to go into the Atlanta area, so he picked LaGrange. :lol: I have no idea where the fosters live ... somewhere about 129 miles EAST of Atlanta. 

I'm sure once you get your hands on a Newf....you won't want to let go. Herby is apparently a REAL lovebug, towards everyone and everything. And right now, he's a gangly youngster. In time, he'll be a full-sized, regal Newf. They really don't "mature" (meaning bulk and maturity) until 3-4 years old. Cole is 18 mos and is still gangly ... and is such a BIG baby. Think of baby Huey. :lol:


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

Ardeagold said:


> Right now it's scheduled for this coming Saturday, the 13th.
> 
> Let me know! It would be wonderful if you could help. I sent you a PM.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Bumping this up


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

Update on Herby....I called Deb with the SENC Rescue this morning...the couple that volunteers for Deb will be taking Herby on Friday to Montgomery and I guess there Donna's son will pickup the transport.

Deb also told me that Hooch had called her last night...she said that this very pleasant man from the GR Forum called last night by the name of Hooch. I told her that Hooch was our sweetheart

Deb thanked me from the bottom of her heart that Hooch & I called to help with Herby. She now has our phone numbers if another transport comes up in our area.

Herby will soon be at his new foster home and he has 8 families waiting that have been approved to adopt...looks like Herby will be in his forever home for Christmas.

*Charlotte*
*(MotherHen)*
*Wilson & Rocky*


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Motherhen--for future if needed - I help out w/ transport from time to time w/ Adopt-a-Golden out of Atlanta. I live pretty much in the middle of GA, very close to where I-75 and I-16 come together and if needed, please feel free to contact me. Also, most weekends I head up to a town right outside of Augusta which is right of of I-20 as DH and I are renovating his grandparents' farmhouse for our retirement years.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wow-Great Work All of you!!*

Wow-Great Work all of you and especially Hooch for offering.

You're always thinking of someone else, Dear Hooch.

Here is Herby who will be in his home before Christmas!!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Yep...that's him. He's a gangly youngster. He'll fill out (a lot) in time and will be a good deal larger (in mass), and maybe an inch taller. At 9 mos old, 125 lbs and 30" at the withers - that's even on the large side for a Newf! 

I want to thank Hooch and MotherHen who contacted Deb and offered to help. What great people are on this forum!! The offers are greatly appreciated.

Happily...the transport is all set up, and Herby is ready to go on to his wonderful new life!


----------

